# Gift Box Source Frustration: Narrow, Shallow box needed



## greenbarnsoaps (Aug 8, 2015)

Okay. I've Googled all around on multiple occasions lately and my frustration levels are driving me to post. 

I want to offer three soaps in a package. Ideally I would like the soaps to be side by side in a narrow, shallow long box. Something like 12"x4"x2". The jewelry boxes for necklaces look similar to what I want, just way too small. 

Kraft would be best to fit my branding, but white would be fine too. I've looked at both Papermart and Uline. I have to be missing something. 

If I Google for soap gift boxes I see images of soap sets in boxes I like, but no idea where to buy them. I'm even willing at this point to add in a soap to make it a quad set if a square box is all I can find. It's finding them shallow enough which is the problem.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 8, 2015)

Vermont Country Store packages their soaps like that.  I was considering using their wholesale program to skip all the hassles of making, marketing, packaging, etc.  I could use a "certified organic" label without applying.  

Surprisingly (or maybe not) there are sources for that box size on ebay.


----------



## greenbarnsoaps (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks. I've talked with someone about custom muslin bags too, since I used to use them for single bars before I switched to cigar bands only. I'm thinking at this point that's the direction I'm going to have to go in. These things are so hard to track down.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

Have you tried alibaba or aliexpress? Even if you can't find exactly what you're looking for, I'm fairly certain they could do a custom job


----------



## lsg (Aug 8, 2015)

Have you tried the template maker?

http://www.templatemaker.nl/


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 8, 2015)

ULine has some shallow square boxes, you might want to check them out, if you haven't already. Good luck to you, I know how frustrating it is when you have a specific size in mind. Been there, still looking.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 8, 2015)

Try these:

http://www.theboxery.com/Product.asp?d=105515&Product=CXMMAI&Name=Corrugated+Mailers

http://www.uline.com/Product/AdvSearchResult.aspx?keywords=12x4x2

Good luck.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 8, 2015)

tie gift boxes seem to have close to the dimensions you're looking  for.. well except their too long and too shallow. :-| But aside from that


----------



## DCarter23103 (Aug 9, 2015)

I recently ordered from Custom Kraft Boxes. They have a HUGE library of sizes plus their custom work. I don't sell but wanted some nice soap boes for gifts. https://www.customkraftbox.com/shop/default


----------



## greenbarnsoaps (Aug 9, 2015)

lsg said:


> Have you tried the template maker?
> 
> http://www.templatemaker.nl/




This is awesome!!!


----------



## greenbarnsoaps (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you! Custom Kraft Boxes or the template maker might be the ticket!


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ebay, 12X4X2, box of 50, free shipping US $40.95.


----------



## greenbarnsoaps (Aug 15, 2015)

I found just what I was looking for with EcoEnclose but am waiting to hear back. The shipping prices as astronomical. ($70.00 in cart, $60.00 for shipping). They seem to have exactly what I want and it fits in with my sustainability values. The shipping though is way high for a small business in my opinion. Hopefully they will add some other options eventually!


----------



## Momsta5 (Aug 15, 2015)

Have you looked at Sustainable Packaging Ind.? They have some nice things...
http://www.s-packaging.com/products/greenkraft/


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 17, 2015)

lsg said:


> Have you tried the template maker?
> 
> http://www.templatemaker.nl/



This link is giving me an excuse to finally pull the trigger on that silhouette cameo I've been eyeing.


----------



## Lynusann (Aug 20, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> This link is giving me an excuse to finally pull the trigger on that silhouette cameo I've been eyeing.



DH bought me a KnK Zing for my bday and I was really excited for the possibility of making my own boxes. I did just that. I made 2 dozen boxes....and I hated it. Folding and gluing all those boxes was the worst thing I've ever done with packaging.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 20, 2015)

If you used a pizza-box style method of fixing, glueing wouldn't be an issue. From what I've seen, all bought boxes come flat packed and so folding and boxes are linked, even if glueing is not needed. I guess it's just one of those things if you want to use boxes


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 20, 2015)

For special gifts, I will hand cut and fold boxes.  It is not a quick process!  But I find it kind of relaxing.  I put on some music or youtube vids and just spend a few hours cutting, scoring, folding, taping (I use 2 sided tape dispenser) and folding again.  

If I ever sell, I would not do it for all of my soaps - but might offer it as an add on purchase...  but it would not be cheap.  LOL.


----------

